# Off-Set pedals - anyone tried them?



## MerlinTKD (Jul 30, 2008)

OFF-SET Double Bass Drum Pedal







I've been looking at these for a couple years... was getting close to getting one, but they seemed to disappear all of a sudden, and I found a great deal on a DW 5002... I've noticed they're back, and I've got to say I _really_ like this idea.

I always set up so that I'm facing the front of the stage (I sing, and well, I just like to be able to see! ), which of course puts the kick facing at an angle; not terrible, but it makes any front head artwork harder to see, and it interferes with sound in smaller clubs (which is generally where I play ). The Off-Set pedals seem to solve all these problems, as well as the issue of having a different feel between the 'direct' pedal and the 'shaft' pedal.

So, anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 30, 2008)

I just angle the bass drum and use a tom stand to set it up like a true double bass kit. If you really need the crowd to see artwork, could always make a banner, might be cheaper than these things  Plus I imagine the thing in the middle would get in the way of the snare stand.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 31, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I just angle the bass drum and use a tom stand to set it up like a true double bass kit. If you really need the crowd to see artwork, could always make a banner, might be cheaper than these things  Plus I imagine the thing in the middle would get in the way of the snare stand.



I do the same, I use a single-bar rack 

And yeah, I've hung various things from the rack...  but to be honest, it's the design that keeps my interest piqued! It's one of those things that's just an elegant, simple, "why hasn't it _always_ been done this way?" idea, like cable hihats!


----------



## kristallin (Jul 31, 2008)

Sonor's Giant Beat Middle Pedal is an amazing feeling piece of kit, but I can see where some drummers may have a problem with it. Both pedals basically feels like the left pedal on a twin pedal, which doesn't have the same tactile feedback as the right pedal does, what with the beater directly attached and hitting the head and all. Some like it, some don't. I personally do, we used to use twin pedals to move the bass drum as far away from the kit as possible, so you could get 3 or 4 toms mounted in front of you as low as the snare!


----------

